
Why Uber Is the Revenge of the Founders – ThinkGrowth.org - xuanlq
https://thinkgrowth.org/why-uber-is-the-revenge-of-the-founders-50011446ed3
======
fillskills
He forgets to mention few items that I feel are crucial to Founders being more
in control: 1) Low Fed rates have led to capital being sent to non-traditional
avenues 2) Being a VC has become easier with more information being available
3) International capital is being deployed specially from China and Mideast

